
Ask HN: How do I get Facebook to unblock my website url? - prkvs
Whenever I try to share my URL on a FB post ,I am told that<p>&quot;my URL goes against our Community Standards on spam&quot; and<p>FB don&#x27;t allow people to post certain URLs on Facebook.
This includes things like:
• Websites with spammy pop-ups
• Websites that pretend to be well-known brands
• Misleading websites
• URLs previously posted by suspicious accounts<p>I just bought this domain a few months ago and don&#x27;t know about the previous ownership. Just by looking at the URL pattern they decided it is spam and there is absolutely no way to appeal.
======
verdverm
What is the URL pattern?

~~~
prkvs
[https://word1word2kit.in](https://word1word2kit.in)

